# Question about bread pudding



## texasgirl (Nov 15, 2008)

I have never had bread pudding
This recipe sounded really good. Is this the same procedure/steps you would do with other bread puddings.
Pumpkin Bread Pudding With Ginger Cream Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I have never had bread pudding
> This recipe sounded really good. Is this the same procedure/steps you would do with other bread puddings.
> Pumpkin Bread Pudding With Ginger Cream Recipe | Recipezaar


Geez Stacy, I've made bread pudding and the bread was in cubes, this is calling for crumbs, so I really don't know what to say..The recipe sound tasty but who knows..The one I made had chocolate chips, bread cubes cream, pine nuts sugar and was great...Why not give this a try and see..I have my dessert for tomorrow done so I can't try it,,,you can though and let me know how it turns out.
kades


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 15, 2008)

Miss Stacy ---Is this the same exact steps/procedures/ingredients that I would normally use??? ---- No! --- So what???? The recipe looks solid to me. --- If it sounds good to you then, I encourage you to Go for it --- 

Have Fun & Enjoy!!!


----------



## sattie (Nov 15, 2008)

Stacy, my mom made giant bowls of this stuff.  It was one of my favorite's.  I don't have her recipe, but I highly reccommend trying it!  I remember she laid the bread out the night before so it would get stale.  Then I remember her sinking each slice into the pudding batter.  What memories!!!


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 15, 2008)

Bread Pudding was a "staple" in our house when I was growing up.  Mom always used big cubes of day-old bread, and soaked it in the custard before baking it,  and the pudding always puffed up like a soufflé.  I make mine that way, too.  

That recipe looks good, but I'm sure I would make it with bread, not crumbs.  Just my three cents....


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 15, 2008)

Hmmmmm! that recipe sounds yummy.

I'm from the south and i've never heard of bread pudding eigher.

I think we might need a few recipes for it on here.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 15, 2008)

I had made a chocolate bread pudding with bread crumbs and it was more like a pudding and less like what you might think of as bread pudding. It was from Richard Sax's book, "Classic Home Desserts: A Treasury of Heirloom and Comtemporary Recipes from Around the World."

I guess it depends whether you want to experiment or not. You can always seek out a different pumpkin bread pudding recipe.
For e.g., Pumpkin Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## miniman (Nov 16, 2008)

I usually use slices of bread in bread pudding. Here is a basic recipe
*Bread and Butter Pudding*


*Ingredients*

9 slices of day old (slightly stale) white bread, thickly buttered
3 oz of sultanas, raisins or currants
3 oz sugar
2 large eggs
1 pint milk
1 oz butter
nutmeg or cinnamon



*Method*

1 Preheat oven to Gas mark 3 160°C 325°F.

2 Place the dried fruit in boiling water for 5 minutes

3 Beat the eggs in a bowl

4 Heat the milk, until just hot, then pour onto the eggs, beating the mixture together.

5 Trim the crusts from the bread. Cut the bread into quarters

6 Arrange half the bread in the oven-proof dish, butter side down

7 Drain the dried fruit, and sprinkle over the bread.

8 Sprinkle half the sugar over the dried fruit

9 Cover with the rest of the bread, butter side up

10 Pour the eggs and milk over the pudding. 

11 Sprinkle the remaining sugar on the top, and cook for 50-60 minutes


----------



## Lynan (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is a link to a discussion we had on Bread Puddings a couple of years ago.  
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/bread-pudding-26158.html


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 16, 2008)

I've never made it, but I've had bread pudding many times, usually in restaurants - it's always been cut in cubes. With all the liquid in the recipe, it seems like the bread crumbs would get lost. The flavors sound great, though.

A neighbor made Giada's panettone bread pudding with amaretto sauce for a progressive dinner party earlier this year, and it was the best I've ever had.


----------



## Max Sutton (Nov 16, 2008)

*Bread pudding recipe*

=============================
*BREAD PUDDING*
=============================
_Ingredients_:

1 loaf ~ raisin bread, torn in pieces
2 ~ eggs, slightly beaten
1 cup ~ brown sugar
2 Tbsp ~ butter, at room temperature
3 cups ~ whole milk
1 Tbsp ~ vanilla extract
1 cup ~ raisins
2 tsp ~ cinnamon
1/2 tsp ~ nutmeg
cooking spray
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Preheat oven to 375*.

Heat milk in a saucepan. Tear up raisin bread slices. Add to large mixing bowl. Soak bread in hot milk.

Add brown sugar, eggs, butter, nutmeg, vanilla, cinnamon, and raisins to bowl. Mix with spoon.

Pour this mixture into 8" square baking dish sprayed with cooking spray.

*Bake* at 375 for *50 minutes*.

Cool on wire rack.
============================ 

*Note*: This is my recipe that I developed after many adjustments. I was seeking to discover my mother's recipe from many decades ago. This recipe is real close.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 16, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmm, thank you!! Gotta try it!!


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 15, 2008)

The last time I made a bread pudding, I used a homemade challah.


----------

